
ExaLINK Fusion – Ultra Low Latency Switch and Application Platform - dmmalam
http://exablaze.com/exalink-fusion
======
mhurd
Solarflare (good guys) is suing Exablaze (bad guys) Caveat emptor

[http://meanderful.blogspot.com.au/2016/04/solarflare-is-
suin...](http://meanderful.blogspot.com.au/2016/04/solarflare-is-suing-
exablaze-for-patent.html)

[http://meanderful.blogspot.com.au/2016/05/solarflare-
versus-...](http://meanderful.blogspot.com.au/2016/05/solarflare-versus-
exablaze-zomojo.html)

